# Mehrere Fragen zum Commander Mini



## claster17 (14. Januar 2016)

Da ich nirgendwo eine Antwort auf meine Fragen finde konnte, frage ich mal hier nach:

1) Lassen sich dich Lüfter neben PWM auch per Spannung regeln?
2) Heulen die Lüfter beim Systemstart auf 100% auf?
3) Kann man die Lüfter über den gesamten Bereich (0-100% PWM | 0-12V) regeln und bei Bedarf auch abschalten?

Ich habe bereits von SIV in den Corsair Foren gelesen, möchte aber wissen, wieviel man mit der Corsair Link Software machen kann.

Hintergrund:
Ich suche schon länger nach einer Lüftersteuerung, die sowohl per PWM als auch Spannung regeln kann und vor allem beim Systemstart keinen unnötigen Krach verursacht.
Außerdem scheint die Lüfterkalibrierung meines Boards nicht mit den Lüftern meines CPU-Kühlers zurechtzukommen, weshalb immer 100% als minimale Geschwindigkeit ermittelt wird. Daher möchte ich die Lüfter selbst über den gesamten Bereich regeln können, ohne dass mir die Software einen Riegel vorschiebt (z.B. 40% Minimum Lüfter)


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

Hi claster17,

zu deinen Fragen.

1.) Beides funktioniert, jedoch ist eine Regelung von PWM Lüftern wesentlich genauer und direkter möglich. Die normalen 3 Pin Lüfter werden erst mit Verzögerung angesprochen.
2.) Ja.
3.) Nein. Man kommt knapp auf 25% - 100%. Ein abschalten wäre schön, ist aber nicht möglich.

Da bei Systemstart viel Krach verursacht wird, wirst du mit dem Commander Mini nicht glücklich werden. Auch schiebt die Software bei ~25% minimum einen Riegel vor. Wenn man mit beiden Sachen leben kann, kommt man mit dem Commander Mini ganz gut klar. Man kann die Temperatursensoren platzieren wie gewünscht platzieren und auch als Anhaltspunkt für die Lüfterkurve nehmen. Zu SIV kann ich nichts sagen, wir arbeiten an LINK und SIV ist ein privates Projekt eines Users dort.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Januar 2016)

In deinem Fall würde ich vielleicht eher eine Aquaero in Erwägung ziehen, bei der kann man nämlich die Startspannung (beim Boot) individuell anpassen und insgesamt auch auf bis zu 0V runtergehen.

Der Vorteil der Commander Mini liegt natürlich darin, dass man eine ganze Menge PWM-Anschlüsse und eine recht zugängliche Software geboten bekommt.

Eines würde mich da aktuell auch noch interessieren:
Mit vielen Firmwares hatte ich bisher das Problem, dass die Temeratursensoren von CPU und GPU (also die vom Mainboard übermittelten Werte) des Öfteren auf Null sprangen und rot aufleuchteten. Zudem hat sich der Sensor von meiner GPU (R9 290) oft umbenannt, z.B. von "Temp 0" auf "Temp 1", weshalb meine damit verbundenen Kurven dann nicht mehr greifen konnten.

Wurden solche Fehler mittlerweile behoben? Mit dem alternativen SIV Tool hatte ich deutlich weniger solcher Probleme...

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann soll ja auch bald die neue Link-Software rauskommen...

Sorry, falls ich den Thread hier auf irgendeine Art und Weise missbrauchen sollte [emoji14]


----------



## claster17 (15. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank, Bluebeard.

Wenn ich sonst keine passende Steuerung finde, werde ich mal den Commander Mini ausprobieren. Mit dem Krach beim Systemstart kann ich notfalls leben, da es im Moment auch so ist. Bei Punkt 3 kann man glücklicherweise mit SIV nachhelfen.
Mich reizen vor allem die Temperatursensoren und die Möglichkeit per PWM und Spannung zu regeln.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Sorry, falls ich den Thread hier auf irgendeine Art und Weise missbrauchen sollte



Mich stört es nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer neuen Version von Corsair Link. Zum genauen Release habe ich aber noch keine Daten. Probleme bei der Erkennung der angeschlossenen Komponenten sowie der anderen verbauten Hardware sollten dann endlich Geschichte sein, bzw. wesentlich zuverlässiger laufen. Es kommt ja immer Neues an Hardware dazu, daher kann man nie über eine 100%ige Kompatibilität zu allen erdenklichen Kombinationen ausgehen. Wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## claster17 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich bin gespannt, was eure Entwickler zusammenbasteln


----------



## Kusanar (27. Januar 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was eure Entwickler zusammenbasteln



Dito. Und wenn's was neues gibt, dann bitte auch hier im Forum publik machen.
Bin nach wie vor an so einem Teil interessiert


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2016)

Corsair Link in der Version 4 wurde nun veröffentlicht und ist über unsere Downloadseite zu bekommen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Februar 2016)

Freut mich zu hören! 

Nur lässt sich das Update seltsamerweise nicht aufspielen, wenn bereits eine Vorgangerversion installiert ist oder war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es gerade schon an zwei verschiedenen Systemen ausprobiert. Selbst nach der vollständigen Deinstallation der alten Software (Link Client + Treiber) lässt sich nichts installieren.
Seltsamerweise wollte mir auch die Update-Funktion in der alten Link-Version nichts neues anbieten 

Müssen eventuell noch alte Registry-Einträge oder Überreste in AppData gelöscht werden?

*Edit #1:*
Das Problem scheint wohl tatsächlich mit übriggebliebenen Daten zusammenzuhängen.
Habe nun, nachdem selbst die Deinstallation des HID im Hardware-Manager nichts mehr gebracht hat, wie bereits im offiziellen Forum empfohlen nochmal die alte Version draufgespielt und dann alles per Revo mehr oder weniger rückstandslos deinstalliert.

Link 4 wird gerade aufgespiellt.
Dauert nur irgendwie sehr lange. Ich hoffe, dass glatt läuft...


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Februar 2016)

Ob hier die Registryeinträge ein Problem verursachen kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da es unsererseits nicht empfohlen wird diese überhaupt zu benutzen (SIV ist ein User-Projekt). Bei meinen Testsystemen reichte eine reine Deinstallation über den Windows "Programme und Features" Bereich und dann der Installation von Corsair Link 4. Die Installation an sich war auch recht fix. Eventuell hängt es bei dir, weil Treiber installiert werden und das Fenster für eine etwaige  Bestätigung hinter allen anderen versteckt?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Februar 2016)

SIV hat mit dem Problem nichts zu tun. Das habe ich eigentlich auch schon länger nicht mehr drauf.
Das Problem liegt wohl eher darin, dass der Uninstaller nicht alle Programmdateien restlos entfernen kann. Jedenfalls war das bei meinen beiden Win7-Installationen der Fall. Erst wenn man einmal mit Revo-Uninstaller drübergeht, erlaubt Link 4 die Installation. 

Wie dem auch sei, letzten Endes hat es dann doch geklappt.
Die neue Oberfläche sieht auf jeden Fall ganz interessant aus. Die Bedienung erscheint auf den ersten Moment etwas flüssiger und übersichtlicher.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass nun auch die Kommunikation mit der Commander Mini etwas reibungsloser vonstattengeht. Bei einigen Lüftern ist mir nämlich immer aufgefallen, dass die Mindestspannungen doch recht hoch liegen und die Drehzahlen teilweise stark schwanken (Lüfter dreht zwischenzeitlich auf, drosselt dann wieder auf den eingestellten Wert zurück). Und das wohlgemerkt auch bei Lüftern, die erfahrungsgemäß weit unter die 5V kommen (z.B. mit meiner Aquaero). Wird es künftig vielleicht sogar noch Firmware-Updates für die Commander Mini geben, welche sich sich derartigen Problemen annehmen?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Welche Lüfter sind es genau, die Probleme bereiten und wie hast du die Kurven definiert. Ich leite die Infos gerne weiter. Ob und wann ein FW Update kommt, kann ich im Moment aber nicht sagen, da ich keine genauen Infos dazu habe.


----------

